# Connect Two Macs



## xgipper (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi
I want to transfer some files from a G5 Powermac running 10.5.8 to another more up to date Powermac running 10.8.5 by putting them into the latter machine's Public Folder drop box.

On the latter machine, under 'Sharing' I have ticked 'File Sharing'. I haven't selected any 'Shared Folders' as I think the Public Folder is shared by default - although it doesn't appear in the list. There are no users in the list - do I need to add something?? Don't think I have on other macs in the past.  I have restarted both macs since turning on file sharing.

On the G5, when I Go > Connect to Server > Browse, I see the name of the newer Powermac - twice: once with an icon of a Powermac, and once with a screen icon. But If I double-click on either it just says 'Connection Failed'.

If I type in the name it gives me at the top of the 'Sharing' pane on the newer Powermac (user1s-Mac-Pro.local) into the server address under the Go > Connect to Server , rather than 'browsing' machines, I get a message saying "Connection Failed. The server may not exist or be operational at this time. Check the server name or IP address and your network connection and try again".

Meanwhile I get a second window saying "Connecting to server afp://user1s-Mac-Pro.local" - but it never does.

Both macs are connected to a small Netgear hub which itself it connected to a Thomson router.

Any idea where I'm going wrong please? Thanks.


----------



## xgipper (Dec 28, 2014)

I think this is resolved. I think the problem was that the public folder wasn't configured to be shared, and I had to enable 'afp'.


----------

